# Got a new CVA wolf - next step?



## willie1971 (Aug 5, 2016)

Got my 1st muzzleloader.  Is there anything I need to do (cleaning, etc) before the 1st trip to the range?


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 7, 2016)

It may not be necessary to clean first, but I always clean any new gun before use.  FYI CVA muzzle loaders come with a breech plug designed for use with pelletized powder.  They make a blackhorn  breech plug designed for use with Blackhorn 209 powder and other granular powders, and it's recommended to use it with all granulzted powders.  I orderd one on eBay for under $25 with free shipping.


----------



## willie1971 (Aug 8, 2016)

thanks.  i got the blackhorn 209 and solvent and breech plug.   should i just fire away witthout any initial cleaning?


----------



## Deernut3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yep, just shoot it.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 9, 2016)

willie1971 said:


> thanks.  i got the blackhorn 209 and solvent and breech plug.   should i just fire away witthout any initial cleaning?


Are you sure you got the correct 209 breech plug?  They make a breech plug called the 209 replacement breech plug that's designed to allow use of 209 primers in older CVA guns, but it's not recommended for use with Blackhorn 209 powder.  The one recommended for use with the Blackhorn 209 powder is called the Blackhorn 209 breech plug, and I almost made the mistake of getting the wrong breech plug myself.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 9, 2016)

If you are concern, swab the barrel with a patch with denatured alcohol. It will remove any oil from manufacturing and shipping that might be in the barrel.


----------



## willie1971 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yep, got the recommended blackhorn plug.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 18, 2016)

Just because, I'd suggest doing a quick cleaning on it prior to shooting, but its not needed, you are sighting it in, and will probably be cleaning it every 2 or 3 shots anyway I'd assume. 

Enjoy the Wolf. I've had mine for a little over 3 years now, and its a great rifle for the price. Mine likes the 777 pellets, and the 240gr Hornady xtp sabot loads. Will cloverleaf 3 rounds at 100yds. I've killed quite a few deer with it. I tested out the blackhorn 209, and while it was cleaner, I didn't see any other benefit in using it. Way easier to just drop two 777 pellets down the barrel and seat my bullet. I have to clean every 2 shots or the 3rd is usually off target a little, but I have not found myself shooting more than one time while in the field. Use what works for you.


----------

